# Drawdown



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

The depth reductions by reservoir, the amount of the reduction and the date the drawdown is expected to begin follows:



* Atwood Lake  7 feet  Nov. 15

* Charles Mill Lake  3 feet  Dec. 1

* Clendening Lake  5 feet  Nov. 1

* Leesville Lake  8 feet  Nov. 1

* Piedmont Lake  5 feet  Nov. 15

* Pleasant Hill Lake  6 feet  Nov. 15

* Seneca Lake  5 feet  Nov. 1

* Tappan Lake  8 feet  Nov. 15


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I read the draw down info in the Ohio game/fish paper too. Glad to hear several lakes were going to get a upgrade to the boat launches. I believe Peidmont was one of them and it could sure use it. Improved launch + additional parking + a loading/unloading dock to tie up to.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Once they draw the lake down 5 feet at Seneca can you still launch a boat at the ramp? I have never been there after draw down.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Was at seneca last night and it is high about 2 ft. below the concrete docks.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

What was the water condition last night? Stained, muddy, or clear?


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

stained and we caught a few white bass or stripers not sure which, no sauger or walleye.


----------

